# Just wanted to share some pics of our Baby Kaiser:). This is 6 weeks to 18 week



## Indyjayla (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I Like the sleeping one. Enjoy it while you can still do it.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cute 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving his ears!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is adorable. The baby puppy stage is so short.


----------



## Indyjayla (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone- we love him dearly. He is our second GSD. We lost our Roman to DM in May.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. This pup will keep you busy though. Haha I LOVE the baby sleep picture. So precious.  

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ha, their changes are so dramatic and happen so quickly. He kind of reminds me of Yoda in the sleepy pic. Keep the camera handy always at this stage of their lives. 

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the pics. Great looking dog.


----------

